# 570 crew or a 800 ranger?



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Is the 570 have enought power ? To hall 4 people and 400 lbs of corn around a deer lease ? Or is it way under powerd ? Don't always have a lot of people just wondering if a 800 ranger single cab would bet better , not really mudding it or anything , but ranch gets muddy just wondering if the 570 is under powerd ? 

Any help thanks


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

artys only said:


> Is the 570 have enought power ? To hall 4 people and 400 lbs of corn around a deer lease ? Or is it way under powerd ? Don't always have a lot of people just wondering if a 800 ranger single cab would bet better , not really mudding it or anything , but ranch gets muddy just wondering if the 570 is under powerd ?
> 
> Any help thanks


Can't fit 4 in a single cab, unless you have a high bed seat. The 570 will be sufficient


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

There's a super clean almost new crew in the classifieds. It's plenty powerful. Plenty


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

The 2015 570 has plenty of power. A buddy of mine just bought a crew and it surprised me me. Night and day vs my 500. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one in a mid size. I haven't ridin or drove one in a full size but I have been told they do just fine and don't have the typical 900 issues.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Tail'in around said:


> The 2015 570 has plenty of power. A buddy of mine just bought a crew and it surprised me me. Night and day vs my 500. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one in a mid size. I haven't ridin or drove one in a full size but I have been told they do just fine and don't have the typical 900 issues.


 What is the typical 900 issues?


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

cough cough...reverse chains^^^^^


----------



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought the 570 still has the reverse chain also ? So what other 900 issues ?


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

That's really it on the 900's that I know of. They have a few problems with the front diffs, but I think most of those are on the built up rzr's with big tires. Not sure if it is the same diff in the 900 rangers though.


----------



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok thanks. In debating a 570 crew or 900 for work and hunting mostly . Not sure if 900 is worth the extra money. I hear the 570 has plenty of power .


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

The 900 will be major overkill. I have had the 500 ranger crew, then my riding styles changed so I bought the 900rzr, but if I were to buy another for the lease/work, it would be a 500(or I guess it's 570 now?).


----------



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

Yea 570 full size is what I'm looking at. Or maybe the new mule pro fxt also. I'm just looking for some feed back on those maybe and just need to go check them out


----------

